# Winter Tires and Steel Wheels from TireRack - Hubcap question



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Send them back and buy a set from Walmart from $20.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If you do not have threaded lug nuts, you will need them for the stock caps to attach correctly. I replaced my 2011 caps. Unless you want to buy "winter lug nuts also, take Vetterin's advice and send them back and buy some cheap ones at Walmart etc.


----------

